
Meet Indeed.com, The Enormously Successful Company That No One Talks About - mthreat
http://www.businessinsider.com/indeed-2011-5
======
megamark16
Today I learned about the .jobs top level domain, and it looks like Indeed is
hiring:

<http://www.indeed.jobs>

I'm not affiliated with Indeed, but it seems like it might be cool to work for
one of the most successful companies that nobody is talking about.

